# Contest seeks zombie-proof home designs



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombies and architecture, it's an interesting mix.  Some folks put a lot of time and effort designing these structures. I like the idea of putting the zombies to work to generate power. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44953012/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if a tree house would be zombie-proof? Can the undead climb trees?


----------

